# Aberdovey GC - (GM top 100 course)



## Junior (Nov 12, 2012)

Just back from a great couple of days at Aberdovey Golf club in Wales.  I booked the trip on the recommendation of a guy at our club, and I didn't even realise that it was a GM top 100 (no 58) course.  We took advantage of the clubs Winter offer (Â£85) which was 2 rounds and B&B in their dormy house which is a short chip from the 18th green.  We got a great welcome at the club and after coffee and a quick putt, we went onto the links.  

The holes run in a figure 8, with holes 1-4 hugging the dunes.  The first for me was one of the tougher holes, and 2nd rewards a good tight tee shot with a wedge to the green, the 3rd was a great blind par 3 into a bowl green and 4 was well bunkered down the right, which given the towering dunes on the left, made an accurate tee shot paramount. Then you cross over and 5 to 9 run along side the railway track. This if i'm being picky was the weakest stretch on the course, but they were by no means bad holes.  9-12 take you back towards the dunes and 11 is a great dog leg par 4 and The 12th is the signature hole.  It's a par 3 to an elevated green , which on the face of it didn't seem anything other than a really nice short golf hole, however, when we walked up to the green we were presented with a vista of the beach and the sun shining on the Atlantic ...... it was nothing short of awesome.  

The railway hugs the left hand side of 15-18..... 15 is a great par 5, reachable downwind but with a long, narrow and well protected green.  16 is a great risk and reward short par 4 and with the railway running all the way down the left (OOB), players have a tough decision to make on the tee.  Easily drivable with the wind behind, or a 7i and a wedge for those who tend to tweak it left !!  17 and 18 are strong par 4's to finish and pars are good scores.  It's best to hug the left side of the fairway on 18 and dice with the ditch and the railway, it shortens the approach, but with a good card going, most will push it right and  leave a longer shot to the green.  

Aberdovey held up to the elements really well and the Winter tee's were all proper tee's and do not take anything away from the course at all.  I can certainly see why it features in the top 100 lists.  

We were really well looked after and i'd highly recommend the course and the accomodation in the dormy house.  I've taken some pictures , some good, some bad, some terrible, but hopefully i will give you a feel for the course.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 13, 2012)

Get those shoes cleaned and polished they're a disgrace to all clean shoe golfers!!!




:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks quality fella.

Aberdovey was one we passed on when we went to mid wales 2 years ago - we played Nefyn, Porthmadog and St. David's twice instead.

How long to get there from the north west - about 2-2 1/2 hours? Maybe a summer saturday open a night over and a game on the way back.......


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Youve got a real skill for reviewing there mate, i could imagine myself walking around it reading that! Looks like you got some decent weather on the pics too .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2012)

thecraw said:










Get those shoes cleaned and polished they're a disgrace to all clean shoe golfers!!!



:ears:
		
Click to expand...

That's not Karl BTW, Craw.

Believe me, everything he has shines........ 

EDIT: Er, I always get them mixed up, it's not Junior either. Bloody lookalikes.

In fact ignore me totally, I'm a knob.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			That's not Karl BTW, Craw.

Believe me, everything he has shines........ 

EDIT: Er, I always get them mixed up, it's not Junior either. Bloody lookalikes.

In fact ignore me totally, I'm a knob.
		
Click to expand...

You mean my baldy head    or my lovely new jpx 825's?!? 

Sounds good for a Summer jaunt (I didn't get an invite for this one)..... Teachers dont get enough holidays or something!


----------



## Junior (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha , your right there Craw, it's not me, its my mate Gaz.   In his defense he visited some pretty obscure (marsh type) places on the course that day so I think thats why his shoes ended up with all that sh1te over them !!!




:ears:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Junior (Nov 13, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looks quality fella.

Aberdovey was one we passed on when we went to mid wales 2 years ago - we played Nefyn, Porthmadog and St. David's twice instead.

How long to get there from the north west - about 2-2 1/2 hours? Maybe a summer saturday open a night over and a game on the way back.......
		
Click to expand...

Alright mate, it was 2hrs 15 for us.  It's a gem of a course and it was really quite quiet.  On the first day (bright and sunny) we hardly saw a soul on the course. I'd be up for another trip for sure !!


----------



## Junior (Nov 13, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Youve got a real skill for reviewing there mate, i could imagine myself walking around it reading that! Looks like you got some decent weather on the pics too .
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott.   I wanted to organise the pictures in order etc, but I took way too many and  the way they downloaded onto photobucket was mixed up


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks great Junior, especially with the weather we've had.
I've Fancied aberdovey for a while, the town as well as the course. I've thought about taking the family for the weekend and squeezing some golf in while I was there.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 13, 2012)

Junior said:



			Cheers Scott.   I wanted to organise the pictures in order etc, but I took way too many and  the way they downloaded onto photobucket was mixed up 

Click to expand...

Youve done well to remember so much and get it organised as it is  Its harder than it seems, ive tried doing it before after a round and my mind just goes blank!

Looks a lovely track though. Never played any courses in Wales yet, never even thought about it either for some reason!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 14, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Looks great Junior, especially with the weather we've had.
I've Fancied aberdovey for a while, the town as well as the course. I've thought about taking the family for the weekend and squeezing some golf in while I was there.
		
Click to expand...

Do it it's a fantastic track!


----------



## Captainron (Nov 14, 2012)

I loved Aberdovey. Proper old links. Really want to go back


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 15, 2012)

Good write up, difficult to tell from a few pics but looks a much better course than RSD which is always ranked above Aberdovey


----------



## Junior (Nov 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Good write up, difficult to tell from a few pics but looks a much better course than RSD which is always ranked above Aberdovey
		
Click to expand...

Cheers D4S, Never played RSD but have heard great things about it from the same chap at my club who recommended Aberdovey.  He goes each year and plays them both and rates them pretty equal.  

This sounds weird, but, the more I think back the more I realised how much I enjoyed the course.


----------

